# F*#[email protected]&*&^!! Squirrels



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

They are eating everything. This includes my last tomatoes, and now they are eating all my Meyer Lemons and Oranges. I think it is time to thin them out.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

We had a garden when I was a child and they would destroy it. Take 1 bite out of a vegtable, then drop it to the ground and get another to do the same. We thinned them out alright.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Get the roux started for some squirrel gumbo !


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Time for a pellet gun.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Judo points.. Bow seasons coming up. Good practice


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use a shotgun. Opportunistic thieves...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Friend of mine told me that, many years ago, he had a squirrel problem. He said he trapped them and then tried to teach them to swim...in the trap. 

They didn't do so well, but........... their relatives all came back in a week or two. Rich


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Jdog223 said:


> Get the roux started for some squirrel gumbo !


X-2 on this or squirrel and dumplings. I don't have any squirrel issues with my stuff though. I got em bribed with food and water. If that fails I sic my squirrel chasing Boarder collie mix on em.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Here in the far north,there are tons of 3/4 grown squirrels running around my place.My mouth waters just walking to the barn.They're so young and stupid,I may have to thin'em out with the old Gamo.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

chuck leaman said:


> I got em bribed with food and water. If that fails I sic my squirrel chasing Boarder collie mix on em.


 We're like Chuck.... the wife feeds and waters them and they leave our garden and bird feeders alone. We don't have a big population so no biggie to put out feed for them and they do provide some funny entertainment. When the dogs are let out in the back yard the chase is on but the squirrels just sit up in the tree waiting for them to go back in the house.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Throw the bat signal (and a beer or three) out for JQ...


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I go with the squirrel and dumplings for older ones, younger fry real well. Only been eating them 70+ yrs, must be a health food.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I feel your pain. Just finished filling the protein feeder with 1000#s from bags...auger is out of service...came back about 30 minutes later and found a squirrel sitting in the trough...had about 50#s scratched out on the ground. .22 did the trick!

Late,
Cox


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

are you seeing them, make sure it's not rats at night


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Trap them and have a tasty stew or grilled meat!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, time to bring in a professional hired gun. Johnny Quest.... The Paladin of rodent hunting. Fighting evil rodents for the good of mankind.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I put my son on pellet patrol a few weeks ago, I think they got the hint after we put 8 tree rats in the freezer!!!!


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

The numbers will astound you. My father was having trouble with squirrels cleaning out his bird feeder so we got him a live trap. He has caught 146 squirrels in a little over a year. And no, he is not catching the same ones twice--he relocates them 15 miles away, across the river and interstate highway. They still keep coming, but at a much slower pace.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

If I was on the other side of that river, I'd be a little unhappy with your dad about now. I'm not sure why people feel the need to dump their problems somewhere else for others to deal with? Just kill the rats and be done with it. I can't imagine taking the time or money to transport rodents. 

Who knows, maybe someone on the other side of the river is trapping them and letting them loose at your dad's to get even.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I take no prisoners, wabbits n squirells have killed me this yr on my corn n beans, I shoot them with whatever gun is closest, also got 1 cottonmouth laying between tomatoe plants>>about pooped in my pants on that one....WW


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

sounds like its time for some fried squirrel, homemade biscuits and gravey


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I too am an animal lover,especially with gravy and mashed taters.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^^^^ LMAO.... I am with peckerwood on this one. Only thing better is a side of rabbit or maybe some quail.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

They got the garden a little bit in the fall. Big momma didnt want to shoot them. Then they began eating her bird feeders. 
She declared it open season 
Seen 1 squirrel since Christmas. 


Cody C


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They get me too
But if there bad, it's because there main food source is depleted, and they have adapted to what your growing

Iv trapped them, shot them and used netting

When I gave them another food source they backed off what I had growing, but did not stop completely 

My neighbor feeds then with corn, so it has helped too


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

The craziest thing I ever saw, my son and I were working in the back yard and had to go to the shed for something. He walked in and there was a squirrel up in the rafters. He was cornered for sure. He went bat chit crazy as soon as my son closed the door behind him. I have never in my life seen a squirrel bounce off the walls the way he did. I had to open the door and get out of there before he dealt with us on his terms. I still laugh about that when I think about it. My son got him the next day chowing down on my tomatoes.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since this post started, my grasshoppers have taken over, don't think there will be anything left for me or the squirrels.


----------

